# Racks as seen on Q vue



## phathead69 (Jan 29, 2018)

I see on a lot of people's qvue pics cooling racks. Where are you sourcing them. I would like some to fit the three sizes of aluminum pans I use. Most cooks are on the racks but on a few occasions I want to pan and cover without the meat sitting in liquid. I usually roll up foil real tight and set meat on top it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

They are in with cookie sheets sometimes. Sometimes you only find them together. With cookie sheet. It's hard to find them separate in many sizes. Bed bath and beyond. kohl or Macy's 
I use stackable ones for cookies


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 29, 2018)

Amazon, Walmart, Sears any store with cooking utensils will have them. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 29, 2018)

Like Johnny said, B,B,&B. Pricey though... :confused:
But they show others that are less expensive.
Walmart has a variety. Measure the pans you want to use them with.
My wife has a couple I get to use, but they are really heavy duty jobbers.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/m/pr...Ut6oxJTiJS9bHeYj9hViMN2WPTDEEs3hoCOaoQAvD_BwE

I hardy ever see them in stock at my stores.


----------



## AllAces (Jan 29, 2018)

Restaurant supply houses will have them as inserts for their baking sheets. You will probably want the size that fits a quarter sheet pan. Half and full sheet pans are rather large and will not fit most residential ovens. Commercial racks will be heavy duty compared to the racks for typical residential oven baking sheets.  I have several with the associated sheet pans and they are useful for many purposes in the kitchen other than baking. Two pans and racks should work for you. You can use one pan on the bottom and one on top for items like ribs, wings, bacon.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks guys. I've not had much luck with wally world. I'll try some of the other suggested plaaces


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 29, 2018)

As Rings says, there are sheets that are designed to fit inside a half-sized sheet pan. When used in the pan, they keep things from stewing in their juices. When used on the counter, they act as cooling racks.

I bought both in 2010, and it was one of the better kitchen purchases I've made in the last ten years. Here is a clickable link to the pan:

Vollrath 5314 Wear-Ever Half-Size Sheet Pan (18-Inch x 13-Inch, Aluminum, NSF

and here is a link to the rack that fits inside of the pan, and is probably the thing you are after:

CIA 23304 Masters Collection 12 Inch x 17 Inch Wire Cooling Rack, Chrome Plate Steel


----------



## AllAces (Jan 30, 2018)

Try here
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/sheet-pan-grate.html


----------

